# Market Basket low on food but still have canned goods. see pics



## Don2222 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello

See pics. Meats and vegetibles and bakery goods are low.

Rainy day for Market Basket - See latest story.
http://www.eagletribune.com/local/x1927887999/Arthur-vs-Arthur

Click pics to enlarge.
.


----------



## jharkin (Jul 27, 2014)

This is all over the news down here.  Its huge.... We had to actually *gasp* shop at Shaws and StopnShop this week.

We need our Basket!  Cant justify our Whole Foods splurges without shopping there for the rest.  Not to mention that in addition to being cheap they actually have better service and generally fresher produce than the national chains.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 28, 2014)

Can't beat the service, competence,  and attitude at Market Basket, they take the dread out of grocery shopping. 
Really,  the only store I don't mind even when it's crowded


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is the latest.

*Market Basket Board Says Artie T. Purchase Offer Is Not Only Offer*
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/07/...ays-artie-t-purchase-offer-is-not-only-offer/

YouTube Video
The customer is always right - except in this case! Firing your loyal employees! - Tisket a Tasket - Market Basket!


----------



## DBNH22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Can't beat the service, competence,  and attitude at Market Basket, they take the dread out of grocery shopping.
> Really,  the only store I don't mind even when it's crowded




I grew up in Salem, NH and my family always shopped at Market Basket.   Since becoming a dad though I've shopped at Hannaford and local farm stands.  MB may have good prices and good customer service but the quality of their product, produce, meat etc is far inferior to Hannaford.  MB has almost no truly healthy/organic options and Hannaford has many.

Then there's Shaw's, the "the only time I ever go there is if I absolutely need to pick one or a few things up on the way home and they are the only place on the way because they are so damn expensive and have the oddest selection," supermarket.   Currently the closest supermarket to my home is Shaw's in Hooksett.  There are two Hannafords that are not much further.  One is on the Manchvegas/Hooksett line but it's a pain in the butt getting in and out of the parking lot.  The other is in Raymond and their health food/natural section isn't the best.  So I'm hoping that the Shaws in Hooksett gets closed down soon and a new Hannaford moves in.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 30, 2014)

The college kids in my buddies class did a study last year, Hannaford in Plymouth is THE most expensive Hannaford in the state. Their prices for meat rival what I can buy local beef for, and their employees are the laziest people I've ever seen who clearly are miserable while at work.
I buy some organic, some things it's just a waste of money in my opinion (going by test results and studies), but when you compare one exact name brand product to another Market Basket has generally beat Hannafords prices here by nearly 20% on average, that's a lot. 
I drive 30 minutes to Tilton to shop at MB when I have to do a "stock up" trip, and only use Hannafords for mainly produce. Most of my Beef is either local (splitting up cows) or bought in giant slabs from BJ's and carved up here at home. 

As for the MB situation, it's just sad to see so many employees who clearly like their jobs (including every single store manager) about to loose what they have.  On the other hand, it's business, if the people that own it want to wash their hands of it and walk away, that's their choice to make, their the ones who call the shots, not the guys working for them. I hope it turns out well for the little guys though.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello

2 New Co-CEOs for Market Basket,
http://supermarketnews.com/retail-financial/industry-vets-thornton-gooch-succeed-demoulas

Their first job may be a massive firing! See ultamatum!
http://www.boston.com/business/news...work-august/BYNY4wGph9OrGpkhKPsvBN/story.html

Anyone going to the Market Basket Job Fair starting tomorrow?
http://bostonherald.com/business/bu...advertise_for_new_workers_schedules_job_fairs


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 4, 2014)

Market Basket workers are NOT returning to work today!

Today marks the deadline for Market Basket employees to return to work before the company begins seeking replacement workers through a series of job fairs. But with protesters still picketing outside Market Basket stores and headquarters, the showdown shows no signs of resolution.

Pic shows spray painted Market Basket truck!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/business...workers-too/nx7WBdFBxK2RqRl9XOee7H/story.html

At least 14 part-time Market Basket workers accepted positions at Hannaford supermarkets over the weekend, a sign that the three-week standoff is beginning to take a financial toll on employees as well as the supermarket chain.

Hannaford confirmed the hirings Monday, saying it would welcome additional Market Basket workers looking for a permanent job change or just temporary employment until the labor dispute is resolved.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 4, 2014)

Deja vous all over again. Looks exactly like the implosion of the chain I worked for in the Southwest in the seventies. As I always say, retail is a lot of fun. A shame you can't make a living at it.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 4, 2014)

My sister's company was pushing $150k/week  of time sensitive product thru all the stores.
They were out $300k a week ago.  It just gets thrown away. They also have a similar production contract with Shaw's and Shaw's sales haven't increased to put a dent in the loss.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 4, 2014)

George Barker, the owner of Barker Farm in North Andover, sells about $60,000 worth of corn a year to Market Basket and had a crop ready to pick when the chain seized up. With those stores unable to buy his corn, Barker said he finally struck a deal to sell much of the harvest to the Whole Foods chain — at a slightly higher price than what Market Basket had paid — and would not be in a position to take new orders from his old customer.

“I have other commitments now, so I wouldn’t be able to do that,” Barker said. “Before Whole Foods contacted me, I was in deep trouble.”


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 5, 2014)

ANDOVER — Market Basket employees remained defiant Monday, refusing to return to work despite management threats they would be replaced and holding a boisterous demonstration at a company job fair, where few applicants showed up.

Negotiations over a possible sale of the company, meanwhile, failed to produce any sign of a deal. Arthur T. Demoulas, whose ouster as company president spurred the job actions, has offered to buy the shares of rival family members. But the board, controlled by his cousin, Arthur S. Demoulas, has said only that it is evaluating bids from multiple suitors


----------



## jharkin (Aug 5, 2014)

There is no Hannafords around here so we have been forced to do a lot of shopping at Stop&Shop (not bad but $$),  (we already did for some stuff), Roche Brothers and others. Shopping at Whole foods and our local town butcher for meats, some produce and cold cuts -  but we always did that. Trying to avoid the pain of walking into a Shaws.

Over the last couple weeks we have been going to 3 or 4 different stores and paying a lot more (possibly hundreds over a month) for the same groceries we where buying at the Basket.  Its all my wife and her friends talk about... wondering when or if the basket will come back.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 5, 2014)

*At Market Basket rally, workers keep up support*
*By Jack Newsham | GLOBE CORRESPONDENT  AUGUST 05, 2014*
*Thousands of protesters attended a rally at a Market Basket in Tewksbury as workers continued to show their support for ousted president Arthur T. Demoulas.*

*Steve Paulenka, one of the protest organizers, addressed the crowd Tuesday and urged employees to stay strong.*

*Photos: Market Basket rally*



*

Workers picket, defy job threat

Steven Syre: Cousins can end this
*
*“It’s the co-CEOs’ fault,” Paulenka told the crowd. “It’s Arthur S. Demoulas’s fault. They could have ended this.”*

*The Market Basket standoff has now gone on for several weeks.*

*“I didn’t think it would go on this long,” said Katrina Kennedy, a bakery worker at a Market Basket in Haverhill who attended the rally.*

*Kennedy sounded a defiant note as she referred to the company’s new management.*
*Coverage of the Market Basket feud:[/paste:font]*



*

Timeline of events in Market Basket standoff

Market Basket workers picket, defy job threat

The state of Market Basket

Watch: An overview of the Demoulas family feud

Meet the Market Basket board of directors

Infographic: How the ownership structure breaks down

Horowitz: The saga of Demoulas' Market Basket

Click pic to enlarge.
*


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 6, 2014)

One galvanizing moment occurred last month when the CEOs fired eight high-ranking employees who led pro-Arthur T. demonstrations. Despite their decades of service, the workers were not called into an office or even dismissed over the phone — termination letters and no-trespassing orders were delivered by courier to their homes on a weekend.

Such actions, seen as cold-blooded, make it easy for Market Basket employees to demonize Gooch and Thornton, said Erik Gregory, who directs the organizational and leadership psychology program at the Massachusetts School of Professional Psychology.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Aug 7, 2014)

I hope Hannafords parent company doesn't buy them. That would mean my only grocery option for 30 miles would be walmart, and that's not really an option.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 7, 2014)

Ah the grocery business. I came to work one morning and their were nine identical rent cars parked in the headquarters parking lot. When I went inside everybody in the executive wing was gone with new faces in their chairs. The axe stopped exactly at the office next to mine coming down the hall. Ended up with a nice raise but within two years my job was going around selling the stores when they shut the place down.

180 stores went bye bye.


----------



## branchburner (Aug 7, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I hope Hannafords parent company doesn't buy them. That would mean my only grocery option for 30 miles would be walmart, and that's not really an option.



Yup, exactly what I'm afraid of. Right now, the existence of the MB chain helps keep the others lower in price than what they would be. Say goodbye to MB and the Hannaford prices will get even higher than they already are.

The fact that MB has been passing potential profits on to both customers and employees, instead of screwing them,  is of course why both groups love and support the "good" Arthur. It will be a real shame if the chain goes to a multinational corporate ownership rather than to his regional private ownership. I'm already suffering serious withdrawal pains... I'm not looking forward to spending hundreds if not thousands more on groceries every year.


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.pressherald.com/2014/08/07/hannaford-parent-reportedly-among-bidders-for-market-basket/


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 8, 2014)

Market Basket is eliminating work hours altogether for thousands of part-time employees because of the steep drop-off in business that has followed the stand-off between rival factions of the Demoulas family, which owns the supermarket chain.

Managers at multiple Market Basket stores said most of their part-time employees will not have any hours to work next week; in New Hampshire alone, Gov. Maggie Hassan estimated that Market Basket has some 8,000 part-time employees, and that those who end up not working could be eligible to collect unemployment benefits.

AT-M Ad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Photos: Market Basket job fair

Hannaford emerges as Market Basket bidder
Timeline of events in the Market Basket standoff
“My part-time force has been eliminated entirely,” said store manager Matthew Matson.

*RELATED: Hannaford parent company a rival bidder for Market Basket*



The cut in hours was the result of a directive to store managers from company executives that employee work schedules must reflect the flow of business at the supermarkets. And with aisles of empty shelves in the fresh food departments and few to no customers, there isn’t much business to support a typical payroll of hundreds of employees at each of the chain’s stores.

In a statement, the company’s co-chief executives, James Gooch and Felicia Thornton, said none of the workers are being laid off and they still remain employees of Market Basket.

The statement from Gooch and Thornton issued through a spokesman said:

AT-M Ad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



RELATED: Market Basket’s only solution is to bring back Arthur T. Demoulas



In Massachusetts Attorney General Martha Coakley has established a hotline to help Market Basket employees with their work situation.

Some Demoulas part-timers have taken jobs at other supermarkets, including Hannaford Bros. Co.

Meanwhile, Hannaford’s parent, Belgium-based Delhaize Group, is offering to buy part or all of Market Basket, which competes with it in markets throughout New England, said people familiar with the negotiations. The offer is competing with the bid of Arthur T. Demoulas, the ousted president, who is trying to buy out his relatives and regain control of the company.

Arthur T. Demoulas was fired in June by the company’s board of directors, which is controlled by his cousin and rival, Arthur S. Demoulas Arthur T. has not offered to sell the 49.5 percent owned by his side of the family.

Market Basket’s board of directors has only said it is evaluating several offers. A spokesman for Hannaford could not be reached for comment.

The competition could make it more difficult for Arthur T. to regain control of the business, especially given his strained relationship with Arthur S. and other relatives who have rebuffed his efforts to reach a sale agreement and repair its operations.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 8, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Ah the grocery business. I came to work one morning and their were nine identical rent cars parked in the headquarters parking lot. When I went inside everybody in the executive wing was gone with new faces in their chairs. The axe stopped exactly at the office next to mine coming down the hall. Ended up with a nice raise but within two years my job was going around selling the stores when they shut the place down.
> 
> 180 stores went bye bye.



The brand new Market Basket in Revere Mass was never opened yet!
If Market Basket does not resolve this, then they may need your store selling expertise! Maybe you can get another big raise?


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 8, 2014)

*“I’m keeping my fingers crossed, but I’m nervous that we’ll be next,” said Nicole Capriolli, 25. The single mother had been with the company for nine years before moving to Maine from New Hampshire with her 5-year-old daughter when the Biddeford store opened last year.


“This job got us out of the projects,” she said. “For the first time we’re in our own apartment and off of government benefits. It was always paycheck to paycheck. But the health benefits, profit-sharing and 401k made up for it. And I love my job.”*


That was from that article I posted, plus another article I read was that the manager, mr Mcintyre, is a 35 yr employee. Plus 4 of his kids work at MB. That says a lot right there.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 8, 2014)

branchburner said:


> Yup, exactly what I'm afraid of. Right now, the existence of the MB chain helps keep the others lower in price than what they would be. Say goodbye to MB and the Hannaford prices will get even higher than they already are.




What are Hannafords prices like?  There is one next to the stop and shop in the next town we havent yet visited.  Shaws prices are insane, S&S isnt that cheap, even t new Wegmans is pricey if you are not buying their warehouse size packs.    I had heard Hannafords was more reasonable??


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 8, 2014)

Says a lot about a company and how it treats both its customers and employees when the non-unionized employees take these drastic steps in support of the former CEO who they obviously respect . . . sadly I don't think this will end well for the employees or customers.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 8, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Says a lot about a company and how it treats both its customers and employees when the non-unionized employees take these drastic steps in support of the former CEO who they obviously respect . . . sadly I don't think this will end well for the employees or customers.



That is why there are unions, because being a good worker is never enough!


----------



## branchburner (Aug 12, 2014)

jharkin said:


> What are Hannafords prices like?



Their sale prices are good, but many of the regular prices I figure to average around 20% higher than MB, give or take. That may be different in different areas. I don't know how that compares to Shaw's -- haven't been in one for years.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Speaking of Shaws... I was in one today.  The mrs called me at work with a list of things to pickup on the way home and the Shaws was the only convenient store along the way.

I will say that place used to be a ghost town with typically one lane open and no baggers.  Today it was hopping, actual lines at the checkouts, kids bagging, etc  at 5pm on a Tuesday.   So at least some of the basket shoppers are there.


----------



## btuser (Aug 13, 2014)

My mother works for Arthur S. in a non related capacity.  I get to hear the dirt going way back.

1.)  Arthur T has been screwing the remaining shareholders for the past 25+ years, through back door deals and cooking the books.  He held on to a sister-in-law's votes and kept control but when she found out he was renting stores back from his brother-in-law she'd had enough.  
2.)  4 years ago Arthur S. tried to sell his shares but was blocked by the board (controlled by his cousin) from doing so.  He's wanted out ever since it was clear he wasn't wanted to help run the business.  The rationale from Arthur T was "why should I pay for what I already own?"  He figured why not let his cousin twist in the wind?  Big mistake.
3.)  Arthur T has been planning this for over a year:  "He's using the sheep to do his dirty work for him and they're too stupid to see..."
4.)  They have 8 standing offers for the chain.
5.) Arthur S is a saint.  He feels real bad for people.  You know, those people.  People who work for him.   People he gives jobs.

I could go on, but here's all you need to know about the real issue:

*There's nothing more embarrassing than a billionaire who is forced to live like a multi-millionaire.*


My interests are selfish.  I want my supermarket back.  They're significantly cheaper, I like their products, and without a doubt they're a better run business.  No self-checkout blackmail.  As far as the workers go I wish them luck and are rooting for Arthur T.  He may be a snake on one side of the isle but that kind of loyalty is no smoke screen.  If you can get a 18yr old kid to put down the phone and hold a sign in the rain, there's something there.

If they sell to another supermarket chain all the good stuff like higher wages, profit sharing, shift differential for Sundays/Holidays, and better health care will be GONE!  How could another chain justify paying more at a different chain?  They won't.  That's what makes it such an attractive item.  Plenty of costs to squeeze out.  Higher prices, lower wages, and everybody's happy, right?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2014)

btuser said:


> I wish them luck and are rooting for Arthur T



Somehow that doesn't fit the rest of the post?


----------



## btuser (Aug 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Somehow that doesn't fit the rest of the post?


I was quoting the mother who bored me.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2014)

btuser said:


> My mother works for Arthur S. in a non related capacity.  I get to hear the dirt going way back.
> 
> 1.)  Arthur T has been screwing the remaining shareholders for the past 25+ years, through back door deals and cooking the books.  He held on to a sister-in-law's votes and kept control but when she found out he was renting stores back from his brother-in-law she'd had enough.
> 2.)  4 years ago Arthur S. tried to sell his shares but was blocked by the board (controlled by his cousin) from doing so.  He's wanted out ever since it was clear he wasn't wanted to help run the business.  The rationale from Arthur T was "why should I pay for what I already own?"  He figured why not let his cousin twist in the wind?  Big mistake.
> ...



Thanks. this does help us understand the conflict. The big question here and maybe your mother knows?
Is Arthur S still willing to sell out to Arthur T ?


----------



## branchburner (Aug 14, 2014)

I wanted a bag of rye flour yesterday, which for some reason isn't stocked at either my local Walmart or Hannaford, so I "crossed the picket line" for the first time since this started and went into the local MB. Not a single other customer... NOT ONE! And this in one of their super-stores, not a little one, normally loaded with people at 3 pm. The customer support for the employee-action is amazing.

Just one example of the price differences between stores: generic cream cheese at MB is $1.19, at Hannaford $1.39, and at Walmart $1.89. The poor pay more.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 14, 2014)

Yesterday my wife tried the Hannafords for the weekly groceries.  She didn't like it at all.  Bad selection, bad prices - but just like my brief stop at Shaw's the other day full of obvious ex-Basket customers who couldn't find things.

Word is that Aldi is the only store with comparable prices but it doesn't seem very popular, supposedly you have to give them a deposit just to use a cart there???

So another one off the list.  We might be forced to use Stop&Shop.


One thing we are really missing is Strega  pasta sauce (as in the North End Italian restaurant Strega).  Their Spicy marinara is the only jar sauce we have ever found I like better than my homemade.  And Basket is the only store that stocks it


----------



## Grisu (Aug 14, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Word is that Aldi is the only store with comparable prices but it doesn't seem very popular, supposedly you have to give them a deposit just to use a cart there???



Common in Germany, used by most grocery stores there. You put 1 Euro in a little box at the handle which will release the lock. When finished shopping bring the cart back to the stall, insert lock and get coin back. No (less) stray carts all over the parking lot threatening to put dents in customers' cars. Of course, also one less person to pay by ALDI. Just one of the reasons they are so cheap. Haven't been in an ALDI here yet but if it is anything like in Germany prices will be low but the shopping experience is more akin to Costco, just smaller package sizes.

Shopping in Aldi has become kind of a cult in Germany. Someone wrote a cookbook how to make full meals using ingredients bought exclusively at Aldi. Sounds easy but as Aldi has a limited selection of merchandise that can actually become quite tricky. Little tidbit: About 10 years ago Walmart pulled out of Germany after years of being in the red due to the tough competition by Aldi&Co.

Btw, Your Hannaford seems to be quite different than ours up here. Selection is usually pretty good. I shop there occasionally and usually find everything I am looking for. We have Pricechopper here, however, which is overall cheaper and therefore our usual destination.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 14, 2014)

The 2 MB CEOs are really earning their 200K per month salary now! Their new instructions should fix everything in a jiffy!

See > http://www.boston.com/business/2014...from-stores/Vqw17wuiuAqEyp8eMce5UP/story.html

Market Basket store managers have been instructed by co-CEOs Felicia Thornton and James Gooch to remove posters and other signs supportive of the reinstatement of Arthur T. Demoulas and an ongoing customer boycott.

*Artie T was in the stores so many times that he knew everyone by name! So anything about him would be part of the store department or layout right? *

An email sent Thursday from the CEOs to store directors—which means general managers in Market Basket lingo—asked that the stores’ staff to: “Remove all signs, posters or written material and drawings that are posted or hanging in the store, storefront or any part of the store that is NOT: Product or price related...Providing information about store layout or department...(Or r)equired to be posted by Federal, State or Local government.”

On TV tonight a store manager was interviewed. All store managers signed a petition stating they would resign if Artie T was not reinstated! Therfore he said that email may not be followed as they see it! Maybe he did not see it. Emails get lost easy right?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah but ya gotta try to guess his hearth.com ID now.

I get lost in all of this news. Who is the bad guy in this S hit T thing?

And am going to put this "Pine Mountain Logs are on aisle three." thread out of its misery pretty soon.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 15, 2014)

Come to think of it.


----------

